# FDA Could Change Chocolate! Important!



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

There is proposed change in standard of what "Chocolate" is being reviewed by the FDA right now. What this proposed FDA law would do is make it so that up to 100% of the cocoa butter in chocolate could be replaced by vegetable fats and they could still call it Chocolate! So when you buy a bar of "fine chocolate" there would be a possibility that there is vegetable fats in it and not cocoa butter.

Cocoa butter is important because of the way it melts. If this change occurs the companies that use vegetable fats will have chocolate that will have a horrible melting property and ruin the taste and feel of the chocolate.

This law will confuse people on what real chocolate is in a time when people WANT REAL CHOCOLATE!

So write in to the FDA! All the instructions are on the link below and it only takes a minute. Go tell them that you don't want to allow vegetable oils in Chocolate!

Don't Mess With Our Chocolate

Robert Noel
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## shel (Dec 20, 2006)

Thanks for posting this, Robert. I've already forwarded the information to a few friends and chocolate lovers.

Shel


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Sounds good...thanks for putting out the word....the more the FDA hears from professionals and consumers alike the more they will be ready to turn down this new proposal!

Have a good one,
Robert Noel
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

That's just ridiculous! Guess they have to give everyone a fair shake.

Let this one pass and soon we'll be having OJ without orange juice.


----------



## donutman (Mar 28, 2007)

I have also wrote the FDA. Man whats next with these ppl.


----------



## castironchef (Oct 10, 2005)

I'm still steamed about non-dairy "ice cream."

OK. OK. I know that the sellers call it something else, but consumers only know it as "ice cream."


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

How do we lobby to change things to what they were before? Anyone have a few million bucks?


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Thats one thing that is good with Artisan/small/mom and pop shops. They make the good stuff....The chain stores really start to bring out the cheapest product usually...I'm all for Mom and Pop and Artisan food establishments.

Robert Noel
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## salliem (Nov 3, 2006)

Thanks for alerting the public here..consider it done.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Hey Everybody...thanks for all the support against this new law so far...Here is a link below to a video segment that CBS 5 shot. They interviewed myself and Gary Guittard and had it on the 6 Oclock news...

cbs5.com - Video Library

Robert Noel
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## kuan (Jun 11, 2001)

Hey man that's you talking about how they're downgrading the standard for chocolate? Cool!


----------



## munchers (Apr 4, 2007)

Im totaly discusted with this new process of making CHOCOLATE.What can be done to prevent it??????


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Write to the FDA...there is a website which is listed on the first post of this thread that links right to the FDA page to write in about this change...the website is...

Don't Mess With Our Chocolate

Have a good one,
Robert
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## munchers (Apr 4, 2007)

Thanks for that Rob, im on it. I was at a dinner perty last night and i telling them, im also going too tell some teachers in college.Ill have them all knowing about it in Ireland.


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Hello Everybody,
Well I just got all the FDA documents on this whole rules change situation and thought I would share some of the other things that can change from this...

Here is one paragraph describing changes...
"Use safe and suitable flavors in cheese products; use a salt substitute where a standard allows salt; use any sweetening agent where the standard allows at least one sweetener; use a vegetable fat in place of another vegetable fat named in the standard (e.g., cacao fat)"

So more than just chocolat can change from this...and they could be taking out our salt and sugar and putting in fake stuff in its place...not exactly what I want in my food...

Robert Noel
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Just 2 more days to write into the FDA! So if you haven't and you still want to then now is the time...

Have a great day,
Robert
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## aguynamedrobert (Oct 26, 2006)

Good News...the FDA has seen how many people have written in to them and how much of a concern we showed that they are extending the commenting period another month...Everyone can still write in, who hasn't already, to the FDA until May 25th! So keep spreading the word...Make sure the FDA doesn't change our chocolate!

www.dontmesswithourchocolate.com

Robert 
Chocolate Guild :: The Chocolate Connoisseur's Home Base


----------



## cookie mama (Mar 6, 2005)

I just made myself heard as a consumer and to back up and support the food industry as well. I will send this site to all I know for further support!


----------



## cookie mama (Mar 6, 2005)

In resonse to additional concerns with other additives besides the chocolate concern:
I too am concerned about the lack of quality in the end results of fine food if the FDA has their way with what we can and cannot use to produce fine food. 
I am a consumer and hope to be cafe owner later on when I retire. I am concerned about what they might dictate as far as the use of butter. I for one do not use anything else in my baking. I only use puree fruit to substute for fat for some desserts I am working on to satisfy those who have no choice to avoid butter. 
Otherwise, there is no replacement for pure butter in cookies and cakes. The taste and texture cannot be beat. 
I hope this helps.


----------

